# help toilet is humming!



## neezil (Oct 23, 2013)

hello!  

so, lately when someone flushes the upstairs toilet.  After i flushes it makes this humming sound that could be heard throught out the condo.  can anyone give me an idea of what it could be and what do i need to do to stop it.    thank you 
Nae


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 23, 2013)

Can you name the tune? I once had one that could hum The Yellow Rose of Texas albeit a little off key. 


Toilets are pretty simple devices so it shouldn&#8217;t be hard to find. Water coming in to fill the tank might be getting restricted due to some buildup or wear on the fill unit. And it is setting up a harmonic in the lines or pipes I would guess. Take off the lid and listen and touch some of the parts and see if anything makes the sound go away. There is really little fixing to the unit you buy a new one and replace if its acting up. Hardware and building stores sell a variety of styles. You might get lucky and be able to wiggle things and get it to stop.


----------



## neezil (Oct 23, 2013)

bud16415 said:
			
		

> Can you name the tune? I once had one that could hum The Yellow Rose of Texas albeit a little off key.  Toilets are pretty simple devices so it shouldn&rsquo;t be hard to find. Water coming in to fill the tank might be getting restricted due to some buildup or wear on the fill unit. And it is setting up a harmonic in the lines or pipes I would guess. Take off the lid and listen and touch some of the parts and see if anything makes the sound go away. There is really little fixing to the unit you buy a new one and replace if its acting up. Hardware and building stores sell a variety of styles. You might get lucky and be able to wiggle things and get it to stop.




hahah love the sense of humor . . thank you I will try that.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 23, 2013)

Install a new Fluid Master flush valve.
About $10.00 and 15 min. work.
Another thing that can cause this is to high a  water pressure.


----------



## neezil (Oct 23, 2013)

bud16415 said:
			
		

> Can you name the tune? I once had one that could hum The Yellow Rose of Texas albeit a little off key.  Toilets are pretty simple devices so it shouldn&rsquo;t be hard to find. Water coming in to fill the tank might be getting restricted due to some buildup or wear on the fill unit. And it is setting up a harmonic in the lines or pipes I would guess. Take off the lid and listen and touch some of the parts and see if anything makes the sound go away. There is really little fixing to the unit you buy a new one and replace if its acting up. Hardware and building stores sell a variety of styles. You might get lucky and be able to wiggle things and get it to stop.





ok so I went to listen and it doesnt sound like it is any where near the toilet.  it sounds like in another room.  but i know it comes from this one because i have tested the othet two and nothing.


----------



## neezil (Oct 23, 2013)

joecaption said:
			
		

> Install a new Fluid Master flush valve. About $10.00 and 15 min. work. Another thing that can cause this is to high a  water pressure.



do u have video or step by step to help?  or will it have instructions on the product?  i am a first time home owner so this is all new ro me.  although, i am beginning to wonder if i bought a money pit! hahah because 6 months of living here and one by one appliances, wall, plugs, all slowly wearing out in me. ., or is it just like this with any home?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 23, 2013)

neezil said:


> do u have video or step by step to help?  or will it have instructions on the product?  i am a first time home owner so this is all new ro me.  although, i am beginning to wonder if i bought a money pit! hahah because 6 months of living here and one by one appliances, wall, plugs, all slowly wearing out in me. ., or is it just like this with any home?



There will be directions on the package or a packing slip. First and foremost...turn off the water at the wall or the main and drain the tank of all water.

And yes, all homes have maintenance thats required.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sounds like it&#8217;s in the pipes then. Could be something like joecaption mentioned water pressure related. Where a pipe is a long unsupported run it can be just slightly touching a part of the house. When the flow starts changing as the float valve is closing the change in flow can cause the pipe to vibrate. Something along that line anyway. Changing the control is not a bad job and I&#8217;m sure if you do a search you can find a bunch of how to vids. Each control is a little different but the basic job is the same. Changing the unit could fix the problem. 

It&#8217;s not just your house it&#8217;s all homes you have to learn these basic repairs or have a lot of money. 

My shower will do the same thing you described if I turn the water on full hot like you do to warm it up. I never messed with it because if I just leave it a smidgen shy of full on it doesn&#8217;t vibrate.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Oct 24, 2013)

This can also be cause by a worn pressure reducing valve.  This valve reduces the high pressure from the city to a pressure which is approriate for your house.  When they get old, they sometimes get sticky, causing sudden water pressure changes  ...  or even slow changes resulting in what can be heard as a hum or a whine.

Locate the valve, get a friend to go flush the toilet, listen at the valve for the sound.  Your next step would be to replace it if the source seems obvious.  You can learn how (not a newbie task) or hire a competent handyman to do it.


----------



## neezil (Oct 24, 2013)

bud16415 said:
			
		

> Sounds like it&rsquo;s in the pipes then. Could be something like joecaption mentioned water pressure related. Where a pipe is a long unsupported run it can be just slightly touching a part of the house. When the flow starts changing as the float valve is closing the change in flow can cause the pipe to vibrate. Something along that line anyway. Changing the control is not a bad job and I&rsquo;m sure if you do a search you can find a bunch of how to vids. Each control is a little different but the basic job is the same. Changing the unit could fix the problem.  It&rsquo;s not just your house it&rsquo;s all homes you have to learn these basic repairs or have a lot of money.  My shower will do the same thing you described if I turn the water on full hot like you do to warm it up. I never messed with it because if I just leave it a smidgen shy of full on it doesn&rsquo;t vibrate.





ok thank you so much I love this app. . .  you told me to listen so I did and it doesnt sound close it sounds like it is in another room. .. does that make any difference?  i am waiting to hear back from HOA to see if I am still u der warranty (6 months) and we are supposed to get approval on everything. .weird . . . ok bud thanks again!


----------



## neezil (Oct 24, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:
			
		

> This can also be cause by a worn pressure reducing valve.  This valve reduces the high pressure from the city to a pressure which is approriate for your house.  When they get old, they sometimes get sticky, causing sudden water pressure changes  ...  or even slow changes resulting in what can be heard as a hum or a whine.  Locate the valve, get a friend to go flush the toilet, listen at the valve for the sound.  Your next step would be to replace it if the source seems obvious.  You can learn how (not a newbie task) or hire a competent handyman to do it.



hey you!  long time no chat! lol  i finally got the light bulbs changed.  hey I have a question about that.  remember when i said I had removed the whole fixture?  well there was some foam between the light fixture and the ceiling . . is that supposed to stay there?  because I removed it because ai couod not see the screws to attach the fixture to the ceiling. 
And thanks again for your help here too!   this app is going to be my bible and new best friend with you guys here to help!  woohooo!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Oct 24, 2013)

You Bad Girl  ...  YES the foam is insulation to reduce heat transfer.  Feel free to make the hole bigger so you can re-mount the fixture.  Often, it is thin fiberglass insulation ...

Hope everything works out  ...  and your toilet sings on key.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDHhXK9tvdA[/ame]


----------



## neezil (Dec 11, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:
			
		

> You Bad Girl  ...  YES the foam is insulation to reduce heat transfer.  Feel free to make the hole bigger so you can re-mount the fixture.  Often, it is thin fiberglass insulation ...  Hope everything works out  ...  and your toilet sings on key.  Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDHhXK9tvdA





can you give me an idea of how to remove and clean a cloggd showerhead?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 11, 2013)

I answered this in a different post.  Did you get it?  :


----------

